# School me



## dub_Luvin (Jan 14, 2011)

I have always had VW turbo motors in my cars. My parents are currently looking into a jetta with the 2.5. Can you all give me any feed back on the reliability on it and any major issues yall have had? I told em you can't go wrong its a VW. 

Thanks


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

They are pretty solid motors nothing that really goes wrong with them like with the 2.0t. I should mention there where a FEW early 05.5/06 that had timing chain problems but not enough to be scared away from. :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

agree....i LOVE the 2007+ 2.5L very reliable good motors.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome motors.

70k on mine and ZERO issues. they can also yield some decent fuel economy, IF driven properly.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

147,000 Km's on mine.

Only done oil changes, not one problem. Best motor I have ever had. Sorry.. BEST CAR I HAVE EVER HAD! :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

73k miles on my '09. Had issues with two injectors. But that's from the dirty gas we have. 
Everything else is running smooth.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

78K on my '08, no issues so far. most reliable VW/Audi engine I've ever owned...


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

oh and be sure they get an 08+ model. 06-07 models have had a few timing chain issues, which are a big deal if it happens. really rare, but it can still happen. it was resolved in 08 and newer.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

again, these motors are really bulletfproof, easy (ish) to maintain... and fun to drive.

add a nce exhaust and you have a very pleasant tone to listen to.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

46k on my '07. Zero issues so far  

Can't say it's the most reliable engine I've had yet, it'll have to beat my 2.8L 30v's 244k and counting.


----------



## uninc (Oct 24, 2006)

have an 06 with 84000 on it and havent had any problems and i get good mpg. dont like 6.4 quarts of syn tho :banghead: o well


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

vwluger22 said:


> I should mention there where a FEW early 05.5/06 that had timing chain problems but not enough to be scared away from. :thumbup:


Yeah but a lot of these issues I think lead back to owner neglect.. Spotty oil change history! 
I think as long as you use good quality oil and keep up with the oil changes propperly, you will have no issues...


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

You'll learn to LOVE it. :thumbup:


----------

